

Ask HN: Best websites for finding freelance jobs? - jawerty

I have recently been interested in doing some freelance work to make some extra money (i do HTML5&#x2F;Javascript&#x2F;CSS, php, python, ruby, other web stuff). There seems to be an overwhelming amount of websites&#x2F;services that help you find freelance developer jobs.<p>If you have experience in this realm, it would be much appreciated if you could lend me a hand and reply with some websites you suggest and&#x2F;or have experience using. Thank you very much.
======
route3
I wrote up a blog post a few weeks ago that covered gun.io, matchist,
hackerlist, ooomf, etc and a few other more niche job boards.

I hope to keep it updated as sites come and go (so if you have a good
experience with another site/job board, let me know!)

[http://www.gethourglass.com/blog/sites-to-help-launch-
your-f...](http://www.gethourglass.com/blog/sites-to-help-launch-your-
freelancing-career.html)

~~~
timjahn
Thanks for including matchist in that list!

~~~
MrBra
"matchist is currently only open to US based developers"

------
ioddly
Best website = use elance/odesk/et al to build up your network...and then stop
using them. There's legit, high paying work on those sites but the signal to
noise ratio is pretty bad.

I've used elance myself -- it's fine.

------
stevejalim
Check out [https://www.yunojuno.com](https://www.yunojuno.com) \-- currently
London only, and primarily on-site work, but lots of big digital/media
agencies using it

------
mjhea0
[https://www.gun.io](https://www.gun.io)

------
Maximal
www.jobserve.com

~~~
MrBra
This website gave me the most results for ruby jobs around the world, so why
downvote? Anything scammy I need to know about these Sirs?

